# Motor photos comments please!!



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought this 11 inch GE Drive motor for $187.00, here are some pictures of the insides, it has 49 com bars just like the 9 inch ADC FB-4001. But this one seems to have a littel bit more stack to it than the ADC 9, it also is made with a VERY heavy gauge wire on the armature and the field coils is doubled the thickness of the armature,(made with double stran)!!!I am CERTAIN that the number of turns on the fields are the same as the ADC 9"!!


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

looks like a good find! done any electrical tests on it yet? internal resistance?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

View attachment 1730
View attachment 1732
View attachment 1733
View attachment 1734
View attachment 1736
View attachment 1737


more photos...please all comments are welcomed especially negative ones!!


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

View attachment 1738

width


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, here’s what I’ve done so far, I have hooked at 12 volt battery up to the thing to see if it spins up, it does. Now this was before I took the thing a loose to clean the thing up...I have no continuity to the frame with ANY of the leads whether it be the armature or the field coil...There is very little rim on the commutator as well.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like a pretty solid motor.

One thing with forklift motors that are otherwise good for EVs is that their RPM rating might be on the low side. 5000 RPM is about tops for a stock advanced DC 9"; you should check what this motor can handle. If you are lucky there is an RPM rating on the plate. If you can't find any information to the contrary on RPM rating I would not exceed 3000 RPM which is kinda low.

There is a good thread on using forklift motors in the motors forum.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> more photos...please all comments are welcomed especially negative ones!!


 
Photo links don't work for me.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> Photo links don't work for me.


try double clicking them.....also look at the firs few picturesat the top of this thread..


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> try double clicking them.....also look at the firs few picturesat the top of this thread..


No luck. I get "Invalid Attachment specified." message no matter what I do. First post pics work, but are fuzzy.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> the field coils is doubled the thickness of the armature,(made with double stran)!!!


Hey GT,

Maybe cause the field circuit has twice the current as the armature coils.

major


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> Hey GT,
> 
> Maybe cause the field circuit has twice the current as the armature coils.
> 
> major


I'm trying to visualize that and I can't...How is there twice the current in the field as with the arm? they are in series...

Hey you would happen to know the thickness of the ADC 9 armeture wires would you? just asking...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> I'm trying to visualize that and I can't...How is there twice the current in the field as with the arm? they are in series...


Hi GT,

Yeah, the armature and field are in series with each other. Pretty apparent that the 4 field coils are in series with each other. Also that the armature is 4 pole wave wound, so has 2 current paths.



> Hey you would happen to know the thickness of the ADC 9 armeture wires would you? just asking


Nope.

Regards,

major


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> Hi GT,
> 
> Yeah, the armature and field are in series with each other. Pretty apparent that the 4 field coils are in series with each other. Also that the armature is 4 pole wave wound, so has 2 current paths.
> 
> ...


Hahhh I do see what yoursaying...the 4 Stator poles ARE INDEED in series with one another, yes your also rugh that the armature dose indeed have two paths.....

Well looking at photos of these other motors that are being rebuilt they seem to only be single stranded on their field coils or am I over looking something??

Hey I will try to get more pictures later this week would you make comments if I repost them?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Now going back and studing the photos of what this guy did in rebuilding these Warp motors. I see theirs is a little different. They actually go single stranded but they take 2 poles and put them is series and the other 2 in series, then take these two series groups and puts them in parrallel...so affectively half the current goes through one series path and half goes through the other.....I can't believe I missed that....

Either way, you get the same effect....Ni = H 


http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/custom_motors/warp9_101/Dscn0338.jpg.html


----------

